# Past heart palpitations - likely to cause application problems?



## MikeApplying (28 Mar 2017)

A couple years ago I went through a period where I was getting a fast heart beat, some heart palpitations and such. I ended up having a bunch of different tests, such as ECGs, an echocardiogram, wearing a heart monitor, and even a test for Brugada's Syndrome (potentially fatal heart arrhythmia). There ended up being nothing wrong with my heart that they could ever find, and after I made some lifestyle changes, the heart palpitations disappeared by 99%. I now only get them if I get really anxious about something or have too much coffee. The point is that I am confident that my heart health is actually quite good. However, I am worried that when it comes time to do my medical, they'll basically automatically deny me because heart issues are obviously serious. I'm wondering if anyone might be able to offer any consolation or if anyone has been through anything similar. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan_T (29 Mar 2017)

MikeApplying said:
			
		

> A couple years ago I went through a period where I was getting a fast heart beat, some heart palpitations and such. I ended up having a bunch of different tests, such as ECGs, an echocardiogram, wearing a heart monitor, and even a test for Brugada's Syndrome (potentially fatal heart arrhythmia). There ended up being nothing wrong with my heart that they could ever find, and after I made some lifestyle changes, the heart palpitations disappeared by 99%. I now only get them if I get really anxious about something or have too much coffee. The point is that I am confident that my heart health is actually quite good. However, I am worried that when it comes time to do my medical, they'll basically automatically deny me because heart issues are obviously serious. I'm wondering if anyone might be able to offer any consolation or if anyone has been through anything similar. Thanks.


If you are honest with them, and its current, you might just need to get a document done up by your doctor confirming that you are fine. However you might have to get a psychiatrist to confirm that your anxiety is ok to join. I went through that as well. My medical got approved.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## medicineman (29 Mar 2017)

Be honest, up front and ensure that documentation is available, as it will be requested.

MM


----------

